# Looking for software



## kxtrm (Apr 1, 2005)

What software you recommend me for video effects and letters transitions for mac osx 
thanks


----------



## Qion (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/motion/


----------



## kxtrm (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Qion (Apr 4, 2005)

Sure, really hope that this helps you.


----------



## rastermon (Apr 14, 2005)

I checked out Motion and was very excited until I learned my graphics card isn't fast enough  
Any other suggestions for cheap video editing? I've been using iMovie, but I can't successfully import a 187MB mpeg. It's 320x240 and iMovie is blowing it up to 480 x 720 and balooning the file to 1.2 GB before it gives up. I'd love Final Cut Pro or  Premiere or After Effects, but don't have the budget.
I'm running 10.3.8 on a 933 G4 1 Gig Ram


----------



## Qion (Apr 14, 2005)

What kind of graphics power do you have? 

PS. I hate iMovie. Ever try to put a picture in a show, or make a slideshow?    It looks like hell. I can't wait until I get my hands on iMovie HD!!!


----------



## rastermon (Apr 14, 2005)

nVidia GForce 4 MX - has 64MB VRAM
933 G4 1Gig RAM 80 Gig HD


----------



## Qion (Apr 14, 2005)

Motion has got steeper requirments than I thought. Besides iMovie HD ($80, part of iLife 05'), I'm bout' out of ideas. Anybody else know of a good one?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 14, 2005)

Finak Cut Pro (already mentioned), AVID Xpress DV, or Adobe Premier are just about the only quality-options.

Asking where you can get cheap video editing software is like asking where you can get a cheap Ferrari...


----------



## ziess (Apr 14, 2005)

Um, Final Cut Express anyone? Good feature set, bloody good price!


----------

